# 2003 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V Brake Upgrade



## sshiny007 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a 2003 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V and am going to be due for new brake pads on the rear in a few months for PA Inspection. This car is a daily driver and I plan on keeping it that way.

My intent is to upgrade the brakes since they are almost due. I'm not sure if I should even consider cross-drilled or slotted rotors or if I should just upgrade to a higher-quality brake pad. Thanks in advance for any advice.

BTW - since it is a daily driver, I will be driving it in the rain, snow, etc.


----------



## picabu (Sep 27, 2007)

I would just get a high quality pads. drill/slotted are prone to cracks and warpage and might end up costing you more.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

drilled rotors are NOT prone to cracking if they're decent rotors. Crap rotors will crack, drilled or not. 

If you're not autocrossing or road racing, drilled/slotted isn't really necessary, but maybe some good brembo replacement rotors will help. Definitely recommend good pads, but make sure you bed them properly.


----------



## DirtySpec0000000009 (Jul 6, 2011)

EBC breaks and rotors are awsome. I had yellow pads on my 03 spec and loved it. Haven't had a full ebc set up with my brembo's yet.

Cross drilled wont crack...dont buy ebay rotors


----------

